# Just had one of the best days!



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Just had one of the best days because my 6 year old daughter and I spent about two hours shooting for the first time. I was so proud of her, all I had to do was show her how to hold the SS the right wat wat and how to grip the pouch and off she went. Her first shot she hit the target and was so excited she was grinning from ear to ear. It felt so good to share that moment with my daughter, so here you go check out some pics of our day!!

Her first shot ever !!








My daughter showing off her SS that I made for her and some ammo (She just lost her front tooth!)








These are the SS's that we used, the one in the middle (The Dragon) is the one I got on trade with Hrawk








Moore shooting


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Opps forgot a pic, these are the target we shot, my daughter shot the one on the left in red and i shot the one in yellow!

View attachment 15967


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

She's better at shooting than you mate


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Also that's a cute little slingshot is it even pink?!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You gotta tell your daughter to quit chewing the ammo ... it seems to be hard on her teeth!!!









Seriously, she looks to be doing very well indeed ... that looks like a very cute shooter you made for her, and you must have the bands adjusted just right for her to be shooting that well.

And I am delighted to see that she is wearing glasses when she shoots!

That is a great thing to share with your kid. I am sure she will remember these activities with a great deal of pleasure as she grows older.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

She looks like she has done that before. HAHAHA

That's what it is all about, sure do wish my son was back home, enjoy every minute of it, time passes quick. Chris


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great comments


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks and yes her SS is pink, its her favorite color, cant you tell LOL


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> She's better at shooting than you mate


I know, she is very competative even at 6, but i dont mind at all Im glad she can beat me!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Charles said:


> You gotta tell your daughter to quit chewing the ammo ... it seems to be hard on her teeth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thannks Charles, ill tell her that the ammo is not gum (just kidding), she did do very well at shooting, I hope she sticks with it, I pretty sure she will as she was very excited to shoot with me. I wish I could have gotten in the picture too, thanks again!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

August West said:


> She looks like she has done that before. HAHAHA
> 
> That's what it is all about, sure do wish my son was back home, enjoy every minute of it, time passes quick. Chris


 I hear that I try and do as much as I can with her and teach her everything that I can


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I just looked bak at the picture.. Pink pants, pink hat, pink coat, and I think pink glasses?!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> I just looked bak at the picture.. Pink pants, pink hat, pink coat, and I think pink glasses?!


Yup she loves it HAHA


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Butterfly!!!!!!!' I'm impresed.
Philly


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

philly said:


> Butterfly!!!!!!!' I'm impresed.
> Philly


yea i was too


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great! I shot with my 6-year-old son a bit today, too. He prefers archery, for now.
That is a great design for kids! Probably going to have to copy that one.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> That's great! I shot with my 6-year-old son a bit today, too. He prefers archery, for now.
> That is a great design for kids! Probably going to have to copy that one.


Thanks M_J, it is a great design because its easy to hold with little hands, if you make one let me know how it turns out


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, easy to hold and hard to hold wrong. Plus my kid will like the idea of a "gun slingshot".


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> Yep, easy to hold and hard to hold wrong. Plus my kid will like the idea of a "gun slingshot".


M_J, I got that design from a gallery post that I cant seem to remeber the name of the person, I drew it out from one of the pictures he had in his gallery, Im at work right now so I dont have the outline that I drew, When I get it i cant send you the outline of it. If anyone out there recognizes this design can you let me know, thanks


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

Love her slingshot, LOVE her hat, and I really love that she had a good time shooting with you. She'll best you in design, shooting, and overall obsession in about a week.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Taco said:


> Love her slingshot, LOVE her hat, and I really love that she had a good time shooting with you. She'll best you in design, shooting, and overall obsession in about a week.


yea i hope so!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> Yep, easy to hold and hard to hold wrong. Plus my kid will like the idea of a "gun slingshot".


M_J, I got that design from a gallery post that I cant seem to remeber the name of the person, I drew it out from one of the pictures he had in his gallery, Im at work right now so I dont have the outline that I drew, When I get it i cant send you the outline of it. If anyone out there recognizes this design can you let me know, thanks
[/quote]

from the man from spain, alfshooter . i also want to make this design.
http://slingshotforu..._103_292387.jpg

as one other poster said , she already seems to shoot better than you .


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Yep, easy to hold and hard to hold wrong. Plus my kid will like the idea of a "gun slingshot".


M_J, I got that design from a gallery post that I cant seem to remeber the name of the person, I drew it out from one of the pictures he had in his gallery, Im at work right now so I dont have the outline that I drew, When I get it i cant send you the outline of it. If anyone out there recognizes this design can you let me know, thanks
[/quote]

from the man from spain, alfshooter . i also want to make this design.
http://slingshotforu..._103_292387.jpg

as one other poster said , she already seems to shoot better than you .
[/quote]

Imperial, Thank you for the link I could not think of his name, yes i know she does shot better than me


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> Yep, easy to hold and hard to hold wrong. Plus my kid will like the idea of a "gun slingshot".


http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_103/gallery_2223_103_292387.jpg


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks and yes her SS is pink, its her favorite color, cant you tell LOL
[/quote]

Perhaps when she's a little older and stronger, you can purchase for her a Chief AJ Quick Point in pink, and/or the pink Daisy BB gun that's recently been offered.

I'm trying to teach my Labrador Retriever to shoot, but so far she's all paws. Even tried "clicker training" her to do it, to no avail. So, she just carries a slingshot around her neck, like she's the neighborhood tuffy.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks and yes her SS is pink, its her favorite color, cant you tell LOL
[/quote]

Perhaps when she's a little older and stronger, you can purchase for her a Chief AJ Quick Point in pink, and/or the pink Daisy BB gun that's recently been offered.

I'm trying to teach my Labrador Retriever to shoot, but so far she's all paws. Even tried "clicker training" her to do it, to no avail. So, she just carries a slingshot around her neck, like she's the neighborhood tuffy.
[/quote]

How cute is that, that an awsome picture, here is my dog:





  








3




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012


__
2



My dog Kuma (Shes a Newfoundland)









  








2




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012




My dog Kuma (Shes a Newfoundland)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Now that's a great nose for sniffing contraband!

See my topic "Proudly show your dawg".

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure is great shooting looks like she is a natural at it and will just get better with time ...


----------

